# kann mal jemand bei lirc helfen?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Lirc?

Ich würde gerne eine IR-Fernbedienug an die Kiste anschließen.

Als Empfänger hab ich das Ding hier : http://www.dvbshop.net/product_info.php/info/p13_IR-Modul-2-Meter-COM-Port-seriell--WinLIRC-LIRC--Girder--Igor-et.html

und da ich keinen nach außen geführten seriellen Port  hab, hab ich so nen serial2usb adapter mit nem FTDI-Chip dran.

Wenn ich den anschließe bekomme ich das 

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
```

 da ich den Treiber im Kernel hab.

Außerdem gibt es dann /dev/ttyUSB0

Lirc hab ich mit dem Treiber FTDI gebaut :

```
emerge -pv lirc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="ftdi -accent -act200l -act220l -adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio -audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -awlibusb -bestbuy -bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -commandir -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd -devinput -digimatrix -dsp -dvico -ea65 -ene0100 -exaudio -flyvideo -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge -hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -i2cuser -igorplugusb -iguanaIR -imon -imon_24g -imon_knob -imon_lcd -imon_pad -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irlink -irman -irreal -it87 -ite8709 -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000 -livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -macmini -mceusb -mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -mplay -nslu2 -packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878 -pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus -remotemaster -sa1100 -samsung -sasem -sb0540 -serial -serial_igor_cesko -silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -ttusbir -tuxbox -tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace -wpc8769l -xboxusb" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Jetzt lade ich das lirc modul : 

```
modprobe lirc_serial
```

. 

Ich hab schon diverses versucht, lirc z.B. manuell zu starten per 

```
lircd -n -H ftdi
```

.

Dann starte ich irw und lirc meldet dann:

```
lircd -n -H ftdi

lircd-0.8.6[15408]: lircd(ftdi) ready, using /var/run/lirc/lircd

lircd-0.8.6[15408]: accepted new client on /var/run/lirc/lircd

lircd-0.8.6[15408]: Initializing FTDI: 

lircd-0.8.6[15439]: opened FTDI device '' OK
```

Leider kann ich mit sämtlichen Fernbedienungen versuchen, aber irw schweigt sich leider aus.

Irgendwelche Tipps?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich kann dir hier nun nicht viel helfen, meine letzte LIRC Einrichtung ist schon über zwei Jahre her...

Aber schau doch mal ob dir http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/LIRC

weiterhilft.

----------

## tazinblack

Jap, daran hab ich mich orientiert.

Leider ist das nicht ganz aktuell wie ich finde. Linuxdokus sind in Allgemeinen immer etwas out of date. Es entwickelt sich alles so schnell.

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich für den USB2Serial Adapter das Lircmodul fdti nehmen soll oder doch nur serial und als Eingabedevice /dev/ttyUSB0? Hatte ich aber beides irgendwie versucht. Auch bin ich nicht sicher, was dazu alles im Kernel eingebaut werden muss.

Da ist eine Lircdoku zu Ubuntu sicherlich einfacher, da ist der Kernel nicht so individuell.

Zu allem Überdruss hat vor 30 Minuten auch noch das Mainboard den Fisch geschmissen und will jetzt nicht mehr booten.

Das werde ich morgen erst mal zurück schicken. Hoffentlich sind die zügig im Austausch.

----------

## schmidicom

Mit dem driver uirt2 gibt lirc keinen Fehler mehr aus beim Zugriff auf ein FTDI Device "/dev/ttyUSB0"

/etc/make.conf:

```
LIRC_DEVICES="uirt2"
```

----------

## 3PO

FTDI gehr soweit ich weis derzeit nur mir der SVN Version von lirc.

Ich könnte dir bei Bedarf das ebuild dazu posten.

----------

